
Inside the Guardian’s consumer-revenue operation - grahamel
https://digiday.com/media/inside-guardians-consumer-revenue-operation/
======
grahamel
"The Guardian is now making more money from reader revenue including paid
memberships and subscriptions, than advertising revenue."

